# Tapping a switched power fuse for dash cam install



## bandit2941 (Oct 7, 2018)

What fuse are you guys tapping that has switched power for a dash cam install? I have a 2016 gen2 Premier. I planned to use the front power outlet fuse F4 but it’s not a mini fuse like the rest, it looks more like a small relay. I tapped the sunroof fuse figuring that would be switched but it’s constant. I have a meter and know how to use it so I’ll do that but figured I’d ask here first.

Thanks!


----------



## bandit2941 (Oct 7, 2018)

Thanks but it looks like your diagrams are for a gen1. On the gen2 the interior fuses are under the mylink display.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

bandit2941 said:


> Thanks but it looks like your diagrams are for a gen1. On the gen2 the interior fuses are under the mylink display.


Sorry, They are, I didn't catch this was a Gen II post.









Interior Fuse Box Location: 2016-2019 Chevrolet Cruze LT 1.4L 4 Cyl. Turbo


How to replace a blown interior fuse in your 2016 Chevrolet Cruze LT 1.4L 4 Cyl. Turbo. Electrical components such as lights, heated seats and radios all have fuses




www.carcarekiosk.com


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

bandit2941 said:


> Thanks but it looks like your diagrams are for a gen1. On the gen2 the interior fuses are under the mylink display.


??


----------



## bandit2941 (Oct 7, 2018)

Saw you deleted your post with the gen1 info. So what are the question marks for?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

You want one that is connected to the RAP relay. The accessory outlets are the obvious choices with power seats being a good second option.

For constant power most of those are viable. I usually tap into a BCM but the DLC, Radio, etc... are good choices as well.


----------



## bandit2941 (Oct 7, 2018)

Got the volt meter out last night and did some testing. I found there were only 5 amp fuses that were switched power, everything else in the interior fuse box under the radio had constant power. F30 (labeled PRNDL, the shifter lights) and F33 (Wireless charging) were switched power. The 5 amp onstar one might have been switched too.

I decided to use the PRNDL fuse since I figured the few LED lights are a smaller load on the original circuit compared to the wireless phone charger. This circuit also has RAP so the camera stays on with the radio after ignition off until the door is opened.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

bandit2941 said:


> Saw you deleted your post with the gen1 info. So what are the question marks for?


You posted that after I deleted the Gen I diagrams and posted the Gen II diagrams, so you tell me.


----------

